# Just Hello



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

"This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request."


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request. 

came up


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

ok


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Pink FTW!~!!1!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

right back at ya


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

love the slow mo vid pink make some more vid














god our sofreckin hot


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

drawout said:


> love the slow mo vid pink make some more vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not slow mo i think your computer sucks


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> love the slow mo vid pink make some more vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not slow mo i think your computer sucks
[/quote]


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cool vid..reminded me of the old kung-fu movies..were the mouths would move first then the words would come out...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

In my cell phone it looks normal


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

In my computer you hear the words first. You voice is like 2 seconds first then the actual movement of you/your lips


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> In my computer you hear the words first. You voice is like 2 seconds first then the actual movement of you/your lips


 it like that on my pc 2

but ilove the shrot vid ru going to some more


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> In my cell phone it looks normal


it looks fine pink...







right back at you too pink


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RAFAEL C said:


> cool vid..reminded me of the old kung-fu movies..were the mouths would move first then the words would come out...:laugh:


Awww damn it.. I was gonna say the same thing!!!

But I was gonna say.. either I need to upgrade my comp or you filmed that video in China, where it takes 4 seconds for your voice to catch up with your mouth :laugh:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

*PiNK*


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Pink!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

awesome PinK.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

How old are you out of curiosity?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

your too young for here rizman haha


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> your too young for here rizman haha


Do you even know how old I am?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dont think he even knows how old he is









(speaking of snackbite, of course)


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

acestro said:


> I dont think he even knows how old he is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id go with same age as jimbob paddedroom....


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> I dont think he even knows how old he is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id go with same age as jimbob paddedroom....
[/quote]
i dont know, i was just messing but by your pictures you posted of you riding a bike you look 16


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> I dont think he even knows how old he is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id go with same age as jimbob paddedroom....
[/quote]
i dont know, i was just messing but by your pictures you posted of you riding a bike you look 16

[/quote]

Um... and if you (snakebite... mr captain obvious), looked at the picture, you would see I am wearing a Michigan State Cycling jersey which means I am in a University... so.... guess again


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

calm down...you dont have to get mad over anything









you still look 16 though,theres nothing wrong with that...i look 16 also


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> calm down...you dont have to get mad over anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothin wrong with looking young.. makes it that much easier to get younger chicks...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/sees chris hansen


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> /sees chris hansen


/sees chris= rockintimbz.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> calm down...you dont have to get mad over anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothin wrong with looking young.. *makes it that much easier to get younger chicks...*








[/quote]

why would you want younger chicks









im thinking mike is a child molester?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

chris hansen to catch a predator using piranha fury


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

/sees chris= rockintimbz.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> calm down...you dont have to get mad over anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothin wrong with looking young.. *makes it that much easier to get younger chicks...*








[/quote]

why would you want younger chicks









im thinking mike is a child molester?
[/quote]

It was a joke... common knowledge is that older women are better in bed, and usually are over the being a bar slut, etc.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

therizman1 said:


> It was a joke... common knowledge is that older women are better in bed, and usually are over the being a *bar slut*, etc.


You said you wouldn't call me that if I went home with you!!!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Geis said:


> It was a joke... common knowledge is that older women are better in bed, and usually are over the being a *bar slut*, etc.


You said you wouldn't call me that if I went home with you!!!

:laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Geis said:


> It was a joke... common knowledge is that older women are better in bed, and usually are over the being a *bar slut*, etc.


You said you wouldn't call me that if I went home with you!!!

:laugh:
[/quote]

you bar slut..you said it was my turn...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

damb girl....


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

PinKragon said:


>












HAHAHAH!!!! JK!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ToPs


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

acestro said:


> ToPs


And I know understand how you have almost 23,000 posts... send me entries damnit!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice top, tops.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> ToPs


And I know understand how you have almost 23,000 posts... send me entries damnit!
[/quote]

I did









wait... can I send more than one entry?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

acestro said:


> ToPs


And I know understand how you have almost 23,000 posts... send me entries damnit!
[/quote]

I did









wait... can I send more than one entry?








[/quote]

Yup... you can start sending me one entry every month... thats 12 a year!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

back to topic, yeah the video was hot and hello pink


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Joe


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

wow


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

wduppppppppp pink


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> wduppppppppp pink


so.... bmpower007 means... powerful bowel movements 007 times a day?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I can see this thread turning into the "Stalker Thread"....


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Alo, Alo


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

hi pink how r u doing sweety


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Im here waiting, I have a class at 5 ugh the boerings


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> Alo, Alo


I love it when you do that


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> Im here waiting, I have a class at 5 ugh the boerings


 oo sorry to here that

so win ru going to make anew vid make it longer next time


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I will let me see if i can do it right now...lol

No I cant there is people everywhere...lol


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> I will let me see if i can do it right now...lol
> 
> No I cant there is people everywhere...lol


 way not who care's about some ppl

o well maybe later


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^ stalker


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

acestro said:


> ^^^ stalker


Takes one to know one


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

acestro said:


> ^^^ stalker


 im not a stalker arods what's up wit that man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> ^^^ stalker


Takes one to know one








[/quote]

so if you know.... that I'm one that knows one.... then.... you're one?









rizman is full of riddles









I simply fart and the ladies still like me







(actually it makes PinK like me more







)

RB 32 and Trigga


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

blacklight?

cool.

PinK, you look so petite. Over/under 100 lbs?

/acts like creepy 'guess your weight' guy at the carnival


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

lol

no i finally got to 110








I use to be 95


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

110, much healthier weight.









How are those kidneys?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

They are good now







a lot better I havent take pills in like 3 or 4 days :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent self control! Is your b/f happier about it too?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah









Ive been drinking a lot of water


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good. We need a healthy PinK


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Awww


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/hugs PinK, AQHU, self

/hugs skulls real quick, just in case they are gone in the morning


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/hugs ace too Awww

/hugs skulls too....

/hugs Mmmm Video?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/farts loudly


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/Smells it

/Runs fast

/Falls









/Paramedics


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

but it sounded funny :nod:

Brooooooooooomp!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> but it sounded funny :nod:
> 
> Brooooooooooomp!!!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

acestro said:


> ^^^ stalker


Takes one to know one








[/quote]

so if you know.... that I'm one that knows one.... then.... you're one?









rizman is full of riddles









I simply fart and the ladies still like me







(actually it makes PinK like me more







)

RB 32 and Trigga
[/quote]

Riddle me this...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/sees the ritz not finish his sentence









puttin on tha ritz


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

acestro said:


> /sees the ritz not finish his sentence
> 
> 
> 
> ...












ya gotta be old to appreciate that joke!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Frankensteen?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

So I just layed down for a nap an hour and a half ago cause Ive been up since 530 working on a final project, woke up and there is a good two inches of snow on the ground and more still coming down very steadily... stupid Michigan weather.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

its sleeting here south of detroit


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> its sleeting here south of detroit


They said we were supposed to get sleet and rain all day and then turn to snow tonight... but it never rained/sleeted a drop, been snow all day... which is a little annoying cause they said Mt.Pleasant north was supposed to get snow all day and night and get like 8 fuckin inches... if Lansing gets that much Im going to be very annoyed that they screw up the forecast again, and the fact that 8" of snow will be on the ground.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

its been 30 and below with snow every other day down here in O hi o.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

80s and humid in Louisiana









for now


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

acestro said:


> 80s and humid in Louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt realize anyone asked you about the weather down there...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> 80s and humid in Louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt realize anyone asked you about the weather down there...:rasp:
[/quote]

who is this clown









care to start a RIP application thread


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

acestro said:


> 80s and humid in Louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt realize anyone asked you about the weather down there...:rasp:
[/quote]

who is this clown









care to start a RIP application thread








[/quote]

Application?? hahahaha, I don't need no stinkin' application!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

the ritzman might be Mexican









only the old will recall.... "we dont need no stinkin badges"










so ritzman may be an old Mexican?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for another lovely vid.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Pink asked me to post this for her to all of you..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

isn't technology wonderful?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

deedni

have a good one too pinkster


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> Pink asked me to post this for her to all of you..


God damn girl, You have some big eyes(like Mr.Blue berry) 
take no offence Im just another dumb ass...

just call me acestro...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Pink asked me to post this for her to all of you..


God damn girl, You have some big eyes(like Mr.Blue berry) 
take no offence Im just another dumb ass...

just call me acestro...
[/quote]

who is this guy?









anyone know him?

no-one?

ahh ok then


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

talk to the hand tops


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Oh great...this guy breaks up forums...where is patrick swayze when you need him?

I had an experiance similar to Leasure with him...

maybe he wants to join....

MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

WE MISS YOU PINK!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

another dumbass with a new name?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Pink told me she got suspended. This saddens me.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

she'll be back...

soaked in pee...

but she'll be back


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

perm-ban... anything involving race


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

what?"Q???"?"?"??!!??!?!?!??!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

no... I doubt that Timbz... she'll be back.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i doubt it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Why am I even listening to a frozen seal pup?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i called hyphen a ***** a long long time ago and here i am............... unless that rule changed.. back then he had no power HAHAHAHA and he deserved it!!!!!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> Why am I even listening to a frozen seal pup?


because youre an idiot


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

is it possible to burn yourself on a heater w/o ever touching it?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i remember when i got banned.

you can only post in your one thread dedicated to you and if you post in the threads created for other banned members the posts get deleted by GG.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> is it possible to burn yourself on a heater w/o ever touching it?












um.... I think so....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> is it possible to burn yourself on a heater w/o ever touching it?












um.... I think so....








[/quote]
kay ... i was just checking ...


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

just talked to Pink. She is on her way back!!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^^ Indeed














and TOPS !


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

welcome home gurly


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yay! da pinkness returs..

( yikes is hit by the smell of stale urine!! !)) runs like a mofo!!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

i was all emo since you were gone Pink


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome back Pink!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^/is working on H2 prices for ya Gies











ESPMike said:


> Welcome back Pink!










thank you


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> God damn girl, You have some big eyes(like Mr.Blue berry)
> take no offence Im just another dumb ass...
> 
> just call me acestro...


i do have big eyes...lol

/hopes no one takes it the wrong way this time


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Told ya she'd be back

/kicks Timbz in tha nuts

We missed you PinK


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

r u invisible too ace... lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/is embarrassed that it took me almost 4 years to learn how to do this









PinK and Ace go sneaking around the forum...
















How was the padded room?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

/is confused on how u guys do that


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wait three years... you'll get it.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

> How was the padded room?


I felt like when i was in elementary, my teacher will change my seat every other day cause I use to talk a lot even w/the quite students, same thing at the padded room







i made another friend there









hastatus or whatever his name is, he's cool, the 3rd page there just cracked me up!, but sorry i can't share!

I was actually looking foward to post a pix i didnt get to post yesterday








next time Wait What forget it!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Just glad you're back. Hastatus is very cool, he's the one who brought me to this site.

...so he is both hated and loved.:laugh:









me and PinK....

:vsneaky:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

...lol


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

:vsneaky:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh well Gies posted it first









How do you do that?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

if ya save it as a jpg it will let you attach it the other way


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

aww look the 3 of us here!!









Tops

Grrrr what r u looking at??


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

hey your still using the old style windows....







my puter was asking me 10 times a minute if i wanted to update. i just gave in.







im a slave for technology


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I am just an artist


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

thank you again for helping me out pink.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I owe u more then that, u basically did the math class for me hehe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:vsneaky: FTW!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^ lol cute pink real cute


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Mmmm edit huh!!! grrrrr ..lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/read thread

/video didnt work

/got bored

/had another poop

/jumped fence

/ hung self of nearest bridge

/P.S WANTS TO LICK SNOT OF PINKS FINGER.............


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

other vids were deleted by PinK







only the last one should work now


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

i pick my nose too....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> Mmmm edit huh!!! grrrrr ..lol


smiley didnt work the first tim around.

that laugh smiley is one retarded mofo...:laugh:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

that booger pickin turned me on


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> that booger pickin turned me on


 i agree, my freckle pulsated


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> other vids were deleted by PinK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

oh i forgot about that one hehe....

I made that one the day i got suspended








and timz posted it for me









/wonders where timbz is been hiding


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> that booger pickin turned me on


reported.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

NOTES PINK HAS SOME BIG EYES,

reminds me of cute little animal that was on the film madagascar....................


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

cute animal


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

There you are..............MMMEEEEOOOOOWWWWW


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/shakes head in a negative way

/crys


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

wonders why pink is shaking head, man those thinngs are so cute and fluffy.......................me want one


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> that booger pickin turned me on


reported.
[/quote]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> that booger pickin turned me on


reported.
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> that booger pickin turned me on


reported.
[/quote]








[/quote]









[/quote]
Reported.

**Topic locked**


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

IATL!! ( get it ?? )


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

IM A TESTICLE LOVER?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^sexy


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> IM A TESTICLE LOVER?


meh


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

meh = mostly enjoy homosexuality


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^took all dayto think of that,


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> IM A TESTICLE LOVER?


HAHAHAHA I JUST SAW THIS


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i got banned once. and put on team gay....


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

hof?


----------

